# Songs with a Food Reference



## Hoot (Aug 2, 2012)

I ain't sure if this has been done before. If so, I apologize and stand duly chastised.
I thought it might be interestin'.
I will start it off with a song written by Shel Silverstein and recorded by Dr. Hook.
The Wonderful Soup Stone


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2012)

If I Knew You Were Coming, I'da Baked a Cake - Eileen Barton, or the Muppets!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 2, 2012)

Savoy Truffles--The Beatles
Brown Sugar - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Sugar - the Archies


----------



## chopper (Aug 2, 2012)

MacArthur Park


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2012)

Someone left the cake out in the rain....

Poke Salad Annie -Elvis


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 2, 2012)

You could do a whole thread just on the Beatles alone:



Strawberry Fields Forever - Beatles
Glass Onion - Beatles
Mean Mr. Mustard - Beatles
Honey Pie - Beatles
Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - Beatles
Octopus's Garden - Beatles
Scrambled Eggs (original working title for "Yesterday") - Beatles
Cold Turkey - John Lennon
...and don't forget they recorded on Apple records.

Others:


American Pie - Don McLean
All That Meat and No Potatoes - Louie Armstrong
Red Beans and Rice-ly Yours - Louie Armstrong
Orange Crush - R.E.M.
I Want Candy - The Bow-wow-wows
Vegetable - Radiohead
You Can Eat Crackers In My Bed Anytime - Barbara Mandrell


----------



## chopper (Aug 2, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> You could do a whole thread just on the Beatles alone:
> 
> 
> [*]Strawberry Fields Forever - Beatles
> ...



I didn't know about the Scrambled egg thing. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 2, 2012)

One of my favorites..
Not the best version but the sentiment still holds true.

Guy Clark - Homegrown Tomatoes


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> You could do a whole thread just on the Beatles alone:
> 
> 
> [*]Strawberry Fields Forever - Beatles
> ...



Oh sure, Steve, just sweep the thread!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 2, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh sure, Steve, just sweep the thread!


I couldn't think of only ONE song. As soon as I did, another one would pop into my head.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 2, 2012)

The Lady in the Tutti Fruitti Hat - Carmen Miranda
Carmen Miranda - The Lady In The Tutti Frutti Hat - YouTube


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 2, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I couldn't think of only ONE song. As soon as I did, another one would pop into my head.


Slow day at the office, Steve?


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 2, 2012)

*Steve forgot the best one........

*Jimmy Buffett "Cheeseburger In Paradise/He Went To Paris/Fins" Live - YouTube
Cheeseburger in paradise
By: jimmy buffett
1978
Tried to amend my carnivorous habits
Made it nearly seventy days
Losin’ weight without speed, eatin’ sunflower seeds
Drinkin’ lots of carrot juice and soakin’ up rays

But at night I’d had these wonderful dreams
Some kind of sensuous treat
Not zuchinni, fettucini or bulghar wheat
But a big warm bun and a huge hunk of meat

Chorus:
Cheeseburger in paradise (paradise)
Heaven on earth with an onion slice (paradise)
Not too particular not too precise (paradise)
I’m just a cheeseburger in paradise

Heard about the old time sailor men
They eat the same thing again and again
Warm beer and bread they said could raise the dead
Well it reminds me of the menu at a holiday inn

Times have changed for sailors these days
When I’m in port I get what I need
Not just havanas or bananas or daiquiris
But that american creation on which I feed

Chorus:
Cheeseburger in paradise (paradise)
Medium rare with mustard ’be nice (paradise)
Heaven on earth with an onion slice (paradise)
I’m just a cheeseburger in paradise

I like mine with lettuce and tomato
Heinz 57 and french fried potatoes
Big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer
Well good God almighty which way do I steer for my

Chorus:
Cheeseburger in paradise (paradise)
Makin’ the best of every virtue and vice (paradise)
Worth every damn bit of sacrifice (paradise)
To get a cheeseburger in paradise
To be a cheeseburger in paradise
I’m just a cheeseburger in paradise


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 2, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> *Steve forgot the best one........
> 
> *Jimmy Buffett "Cheeseburger In Paradise/He Went To Paris/Fins" Live - YouTube
> Cheeseburger in paradise
> By: jimmy buffett


Me thinks he had to jump on a conf call. I didn't see Margueriteville (J Buffett) on Steve's list...it is definitely on mine!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2012)

I will play for gumbo - YouTube


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 2, 2012)

The Ketchup Song - Stompin' Tom Connors - Lyrics , - YouTube


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 2, 2012)

Southern Culture on the Skids - Eight Piece Box - YouTube


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 3, 2012)

What a fun thread! 

Zac Brown Band "Chicken Fried" Live From HOB New Orleans - YouTube


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 3, 2012)

Korma Chameleon  by Culture Club.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 3, 2012)

i knew it!!! you're boy george, aren't you?

how about:

a taste of honey - h.alpert and the tijuana brass

pound cake - van halen (the sucky version without d.l. roth)

 a spoonful of sugar - mary poppins


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 3, 2012)

I wish, george could box better than me.
Spam song Monty Python - YouTube


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 3, 2012)

*Hoot: Cool Post - LADY IN RED, LIONEL RITCHIE*

I hope this oldie but goodie has not been mentioned.

Lady In Red - Lionel Ritchie.

Have lovely wkend,
Margi.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 3, 2012)

That's Amore - Dean Martin


Thats amore Dean Martin - YouTube


I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts - ??? 

Rum and Coca-Cola - The Andrew Sisters


----------



## jabbur (Aug 3, 2012)

Song of the South by Alabama

Song, song of the South
Sweet potato pie and shut my mouth


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 3, 2012)

Who Stole The Kishka?
In Heaven There Is No Beer
Jambalaya On The Bayou
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0jyc-UxnA4


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 3, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Korma Chameleon  by Culture Club.




Good one. Funny you mention that because I had a niece who thought he was singing Caramel Chameleon.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 3, 2012)

But Yes, We Have No Bananas -Spike Jones

Sukiyaki - Kyu Sakimoto

Scotch and Soda - Kingston Trio


----------



## Hoot (Aug 3, 2012)

Harry Chapin --20,000 lbs of Bananas
Leroy Troy--I Keep My Skillet Good and Greasy All the Time


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 3, 2012)

Hoot said:
			
		

> Harry Chapin --20,000 lbs of Bananas
> Leroy Troy--I Keep My Skillet Good and Greasy All the Time



Blast from the past, Hoot!

Mama Told Me Not To Come - Three Dog Night  (Pour your whiskey in your water, sugar in your tea)

They Call Me Mellow Yellow - Donovan  (I'm just wild about Saffron, supposedly referring to smoking dried banana peels)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 3, 2012)

Land Down Under by Men At Work

_"He smiled at me and gave me a Vegemite sandwich"_


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 3, 2012)

C'mon England World Cup Song

_Meat Pie, sausage roll, c'mom England, score a goal_


----------



## roadfix (Aug 3, 2012)

Scarborough Fair


----------



## Cerise (Aug 3, 2012)

TV Dinners - ZZ Top
ZZ Top - TV Dinners (Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Cerise (Aug 3, 2012)

Eat it!  Weird Al Yankovic

"Weird Al" Yankovic - Eat It - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Harry Chapin --20,000 lbs of Bananas
> Leroy Troy--I Keep My Skillet Good and Greasy All the Time



30,000 Pounds of Bananas....

Harry Chapin sings BANANAS Live 1977 - YouTube


----------



## Cerise (Aug 3, 2012)

Mashed Potato Time

dee dee sharp - mashed potato time - YouTube


----------



## jabbur (Aug 3, 2012)

Herman's Hermits - No Milk Today (1966)_HQ - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 3, 2012)

Banana Boat Song - Harry Belafonte

Tiny Bubbles - Don Ho

Anything by Meatloaf....

Alabama Song - Doors (show me the way to the next whiskey bar)

One Bourbon, One Scotch and One Beer-  George Thorogood

Lemon Tree - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh Goody, no one had done any Neil Diamond ones yet! 

- Cherry Cherry
- Your're So Sweet (Kentucky Moonshine could never take your place)
- Red Red Wine
- Crunch Granola Suite
- Porcupine Pie

There are others, but I won't be greedy


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 4, 2012)

A World War II staple by Glenn Miller and by the Andrew's Sisters: Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree (with anyone else but me).

Earlier today, out of the blue, I started singing this song, which I haven't heard in over 30 years:

Pat Boone - Wang Dang Taffy Apple Tango (Mambo Cha Cha Cha) 1959 - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Oh Goody, no one had done any Neil Diamond ones yet!
> 
> - Cherry Cherry
> - Your're So Sweet (Kentucky Moonshine could never take your place)
> ...



That is a good lot there LP


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 4, 2012)

C is for cookie - The Cookie Monster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BovQyphS8kA


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)

Of course, that is a good one Dave


----------



## Claire (Aug 4, 2012)

American Pie.  Drinking whiskey and rye.  I live in a town with a levee, and am waiting for someone to visit us who has a chevy.


----------



## Claire (Aug 4, 2012)

When the moon hits your eye like a big ........  that's amore!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2012)

Claire said:


> When the moon hits your eye like a big ........  that's amore!



When you swim in the sea, something bites'a your knee...that's a Moray...


----------



## Hoot (Aug 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 30,000 Pounds of Bananas....
> 
> Harry Chapin sings BANANAS Live 1977 - YouTube


   Hmm....I reckon the Old Timer's disease is creepin' up on me.
I 'preciate the correction, gal!!


----------



## jabbur (Aug 4, 2012)

We wish you a Merry Christmas verse 2
Now bring us some figgy pudding


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Hmm....I reckon the Old Timer's disease is creepin' up on me.
> I 'preciate the correction, gal!!



No problem, Harry Chapin is a favorite of mine!  Love all his music.


----------



## niquejim (Aug 4, 2012)

They might only be figuratively taking about food

Warrant - Cherry Pie - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## jabbur (Aug 4, 2012)

Chordettes - Lollipop - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, that is an oldie


----------



## taxlady (Aug 4, 2012)

The Muppet Show. Harry Belafonte - Day-O (Banana Boat Song) - YouTube


----------



## taxlady (Aug 4, 2012)

Cerise said:


> The Lady in the Tutti Fruitti Hat - Carmen Miranda
> Carmen Miranda - The Lady In The Tutti Frutti Hat - YouTube


I love it. It's hokey 40s musical. Yay!

The clothes are so strange. I am reminded of watching some hokey 40s movie with friends and when it was over someone said, "No wonder our parents are weird."


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)

taxlady said:


> The Muppet Show. Harry Belafonte - Day-O (Banana Boat Song) - YouTube



I love this one


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2012)

I love Harry Belafonte AND the Muppets!


----------



## jabbur (Aug 5, 2012)

Kermit the Frog - Lime in the Coconut - YouTube

Thought of this one this morning


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

jabbur said:


> Kermit the Frog - Lime in the Coconut - YouTube
> 
> Thought of this one this morning



We screamed in delight when this one aired.  We were always excited when they sang a song we knew all the words to.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 5, 2012)

The House of the rising Bun........Animals


----------



## qmax (Aug 5, 2012)

Michael Franks- Eggplant - YouTube


Whenever I explore the land of Yen
  I always take one on the chin
  And now this lioness has almost made me tame.
  I can't pronounce her name but Eggplant is her game.

  The lady sticks to me like white on rice.
  She never cooks the same way twice.
  Maybe it's the mushrooms. Maybe the tomatoes.
  I can't reveal her name but Eggplant is her game.

  When my baby cooks her Eggplant,
  She don't read no book.
  She's got a Giocanna kinda of dirty look

  And my baby cooks her Eggplant,
[| From: EGGPLANT Lyrics - MICHAEL FRANKS |]
  Bout 19 different ways.
  Sometimes I just have it raw with Mayonnaise.

   -break-

  Maybe its the way she grates her cheese,
  Or just the freckles on her knees.
  Maybe its the scallions. Maybe she's Italian.
  I can't reveal her name but Eggplant is her game.

  When my baby cooks her Eggplant,
  She don't read no book.
  She's got a Giocanna kinda of dirty look.

  And my baby cooks her Eggplant,
  Bout 19 different ways.
  Sometimes I just have it raw with Mayonnaise.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

Initially, from one of my favorite movies w/ Natalie Wood (Gypsy).

Mr. Goldstone
Gypsy (1993) - Mr Goldstone - YouTube


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

Rubber Biscuit - The Blues Brothers
Blues Brothers - Rubber Biscuit - YouTube


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

The Night They Invented Champagne - Gigi
gigi-20. The Night They Invented Champagne - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2012)

Tossed Salad and Scrambled Eggs - theme song from "Frasier"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BUH3Gd9qAA


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Rubber Biscuit - The Blues Brothers
> Blues Brothers - Rubber Biscuit - YouTube




Love, love the Blues brothers!  Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2012)

Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me - YouTube


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

Suzanne -- Leonard Cohen

... And she feeds you tea and oranges 
That come all the way from China...


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Love, love the Blues brothers! Thanks!


 


My favorite is Soul Man (w/ some SNL scenes thrown in - i.e. Cheesebruger, cheeseburger, cheeseburger lol).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1ehMrK3itM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2012)

qmax said:
			
		

> Michael Franks- Eggplant - YouTube
> 
> Whenever I explore the land of Yen
> I always take one on the chin
> ...



Wow, Qmax, that's a lot of food in one song!


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I love it. It's hokey 40s musical. Yay!
> 
> The clothes are so strange. I am reminded of watching some hokey 40s movie with friends and when it was over someone said, "No wonder our parents are weird."


 
I secretly walk around the house dressed like a banana with fruit on my head.  Doesn't everyone?  lol. Carmen Miranda is a hoot.  Love Busby Berkeley.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

Polk Salad Annie - The King lol
Elvis - Polk Salad Annie - YouTube


----------



## qmax (Aug 5, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Wow, Qmax, that's a lot of food in one song!



Same album that had Popsicle Toes.  But that was really about physiology.

Still, you gotta like food metaphors.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 5, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Carmen Miranda is a hoot.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

Hoot said:


>


 
Are you two related?  lol


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2012)

Cerise said:


> ...Carmen Miranda is a hoot...





Hoot said:


>


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Suzanne -- Leonard Cohen
> 
> ... And she feeds you tea and oranges
> That come all the way from China...


Oh my, that takes me back. It was the first LC song I ever heard. It was the early '70s and I was living in Copenhagen.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 5, 2012)

Another Diamond from Neil!
(it's much better live, but I couldn't find a video of it!)

*"Soggy Pretzels"*
You were cryin' in your pretzels when I met you
You were washing
All the salt away from the dough
You were cryin' in your pretzels
And I'll never forget you
But, baby, just why, I'll ever know

Cryin' in your pretzels
Cryin' in your beer
Cryin' on the table
That's where I found you dear

[Spoken:]
Yes, my sweet I came into that bar
It was in Mississippi
There you were, sitting in the corner
Crying in your pretzels
You'd already sogged up
A whole plate of potato chips
But the management didn't mind
Because you were a regular customer

And I saw you sittin' there and I said
"That person needs a friend,
And I'm gonna be a friend
Ain't nobody deserves to cry in their pretzels
All night and wash away the salt."
So I kinda sidled up to you and I said,
"What can I do for you? How can I help you?
What can I do to ease the pain?"

Well, you were cryin' in your pretzels
Oh, you were cryin' in your beer
Yes, that was the night I met you
And I'll always hold you near


----------



## rocygolly (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing Compares to you

[FONT=comic sans ms, arial, verdana][FONT=comic sans ms,papyrus, arial, helvetica][FONT=comic sans ms,papyrus, arial, helvetica]It's been seven hours and fifteen days 
Since you took your love away 

I go out every night and sleep all day 
Since you took your love away 

Since you been gone I can do whatever I want 
I can see whomever I choose 

I can eat my dinner in a fancy restaurant 
But nothing ... 
I said nothing can take away these blues, 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## niquejim (Aug 5, 2012)

Not the muppets

Harry Nilsson - Coconut (1971) - YouTube


----------



## niquejim (Aug 5, 2012)

Robert Johnson - Come on in my Kitchen - YouTube


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2012)

niquejim said:


> Robert Johnson - Come on in my Kitchen - YouTube


Nice. Never heard of Robert Johnson before.


----------



## niquejim (Aug 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Nice. Never heard of Robert Johnson before.


 He is legendary to the blues
Sweet Home Chicago - YouTube
Robert Johnson- Crossroad - YouTube
Robert Johnson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweet Home Alabama

Lynyrd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama (From "Sweet Home Alabama" DVD) - YouTube


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2012)

niquejim said:


> He is legendary to the blues
> ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8hqGu-leFc
> Robert Johnson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I guess I just didn't remember the name. I have definitely heard and enjoyed his music.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

My Favorite Things Rodgers and Hammerstein (Sound of Music) 

...Cream colored ponies and crisp apple strudels
Door bells and sleigh bells and schnitzel with noodles


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tea for Two - Doris Day

[. . .] With tea for two, and two for tea [. . .]
Day will break and I'm gonna wake
And start to bake you a sugar cake [...]

I don't know how to link a video the song off the Internet...


----------



## Four String Chef (Aug 5, 2012)

Nerd Alert by The Aquabats makes a stab at Mexican candy. "Like Mexican candy, we've got some complex flavor running up in here."
Great ska band, The Aquabats. Fun, wierd, dancey and great for the kids, too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2012)

As a Matter of Fact I Like Beer - Tom T. Hall

"Whiskey's too rough, champagne costs too much.  Vodka puts my mouth in gear.  This little refrain might help to explain, as a matter of fact I like beer."


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 6, 2012)

Speaking of sugar:

A Spoonful of Sugar Helps the Medicine Go Down from Mary Poppins.


----------



## Four String Chef (Aug 6, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Speaking of sugar:
> 
> A Spoonful of Sugar Helps the Medicine Go Down from Mary Poppins.



+1 Nice. Lol.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 6, 2012)

"Weird Al" Yankovic - Eat It - YouTube


----------



## taxlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Kleenex, thanks for reminding me about Weird Al. Enjoyed seeing the video again.


----------



## Claire (Aug 7, 2012)

Does eat oats, and mares eat oats, and little lambs eat ivy, a kid'll eat ivy too, wouldn't you?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sing a Song of Sixpence ...

Sing a song of sixpence
A pocket full of rye
Four and twenty blackbirds
Baked in a pie ...

My grandmother used to play that on the piano and we'd sing along. Gosh, I hadn't thought of that in years.

The lyrics are at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sing_a_Song_of_Sixpence


----------



## kleenex (Aug 7, 2012)

"Weird Al" Yankovic - I Love Rocky Road - YouTube


----------



## kleenex (Aug 15, 2012)

"Weird Al" Yankovic - The White Stuff - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 16, 2012)

Great videos, cheers K


----------

